# Ada & irc



## RJJ (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a townhouse community just in plan stage. How does ADA apply to townhouse / single family not more than 3 stories and not more than four units in a group?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 24, 2013)

Common areas must meet ADA. The Community will come under Fair Housing for the dwellings.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 24, 2013)

"....in a group"

How many total units?

Dwellings built within a single structure but separated by a firewall are treated under the Fair Housing Act as a single building.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 24, 2013)

"....in a group"

How many total units?

Dwellings built within a single structure but separated by a firewall are treated under the Fair Housing Act as a single building.

I agree w/mtlogcabin


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2013)

*= =*



Would either the `03 Edition of the ICC / ANSI  A117.1,  or the `09 Edition

of the ICC A117.1  Standards apply in this project, ...of course, depending

upon if the AHJ has adopted either?



** **


----------



## RJJ (Jan 24, 2013)

Some are 2 units! The majority are3 & 4 units pads with fire walls. No common elements other than ADA parking! The Accessible route to individual unts is in question? At this moment the site plans supplied are not complete.


----------



## Jim B (Feb 4, 2013)

Assuming IRC and IBC 2009 and ANSI A117.1-2003:

As soon as a townhouse has 4 or more dwelling units in a single structure, the IRC states that the IBC Chapter 11 requirements for R-3 occupancies need be to be met:

•	IRC R320.1 Scope. Where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping units in a single structure, the provisions of Chapter 11 of the International Building Code for Group R-3 shall apply

The IBC requirements for R-3 dwelling units requires that all dwelling units shall be Type B Units. All site features such as accessible routes and parking (outside or integral) shall be accessible to the fullest extent. There is no provision as to rental units or purchased units.

There are exceptions for multistory units in IBC 1107.7. Any unit that is two stories may be exempt

•	IBC 1107.1 General. In addition to the other requirements of this chapter, occupancies having dwelling units or sleeping units shall be provided with accessible features in accordance with this section.

•	IBC 1107.6.3 Group R-3. In Group R-3 occupancies where there are four or more dwelling units or sleeping units intended to be occupied as a residence in a single structure, every dwelling unit and sleeping unit intended to be occupied as a residence shall be a Type B unit.

Exception: The number of Type B units is permitted to be reduced in accordance with Section 1107.7.

Once the IBC requires accessible or adaptable dwelling units, the details as to how to design and construct these units comes from the ANSI A117.1-2003 Standard:

•	IBC 1101.2 Design. Buildings and facilities shall be designed and constructed to be accessible in accordance with this code and ICC A117.1.

•	ANSI A117.1-2003 1001.1 Scoping. Dwelling units and sleeping units required to be Accessible units, Type A units, Type B units, or units with accessible communication features by the scoping provisions adopted by the administrative authority shall comply with the applicable provisions of Chapter 10.

•	ANSI A117.1-2003 1001.1  1004.1 General. Type B units shall comply with Section 1004.


----------

